# DLS Iridium review



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I swapped out a set of Seas Neo Silk tweets for a set of DLS Iridium tweets. They sound really good. Warmer and more detailed than the Seas neo silks that i was running before. The stage lowered a little, and they're not quite as aggressive, but definitely more clarity. I notice more things now than I did before. The reason for the swap was I was getting some sibilance with the neos that I couldn't really eq out without affecting the rest of the music. The DLS doesn't have that. I still have a bit of a cut, b/c I think I'm just one of those people that don't like sibilance at all, but the DLS was much smoother than the Seas out of the gate, and I didn't have to go to such extremes to get it to sound how I wanted.

All in all, a great upgrade. Aside from the sibilance, I was happy with the Neos, so these will be staying for quite a while.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

thanks for the review. I've always loved the sound of DLS tweeters.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

after listening to them for a couple of weeks now, i love them more than ever. they're a lot more transparent than the seas neos, which is incredible b/c those seemed more transparent than the CDT aluminums, and i had friends comment on how good the CDT's sounded. anyways, very more open. They're not quite as loud as the seas were, but it was a matter of playing the seas with a -1 or -2 db cut, and now playing these just flat with the mid.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, where do you have them mounted and aimed?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Think I know the answer, but you are running 2-way, correct?

Had you not been running DLS tweets before the Seas? I'm guessing not, but for some reason it seems like I saw you talking about these before. 

Oh, x2 on no sibilance. I hate it.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You should hear my car. Might give you a much different impression of the Seas neos :0 I have yet to find something smoother, more revealing, or that could cross lower (in compact form).


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

whats your set up consist of right now npdang?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I believe a pair of Focals (Utopia variant) and the Seas neo aluminum tweeters.


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

cool! active with the behringer?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

DLS my favorite speakers for under $1k.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

CBRworm said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you have them mounted and aimed?


sorry i never saw this.

in the doors, right above the midbass. they're just slightly pointing down, due to the angle of the door panel in my Civic.

bikinpunk, I only got DLS after running Neos. If it weren't for the sibilance issues, I wouldn't have even went looking for these.


----------

